# Horse Cross Country



## lockwood81 (Feb 24, 2008)

I went to a Horse Jumping and Cross Country exhibition and snapped a few shots..
1






2





3


----------



## Kanikula (Feb 24, 2008)

I love XC 

These are realy great shots - my only niggle is the composition on the last as your subject is too far left.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 24, 2008)

Great shots!  You captured the action wonderfully.  I think the water splashing up makes a lot more striking.


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't to happy with the last one, I don't like that you can't see the riders face.  But I thought it was cool, the lead up to the jump all the dirt they turned up.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## noescape (Feb 25, 2008)

#2 is awesome!! Great shots.


----------

